# Safe to lubricate O-rings with Petroleum Jelly?



## amlim (Jul 3, 2004)

I have checked a few threads and quite a number of forumers recommend using silicon grease to lubricate the o-rings. There was 1 post by another person suggesting petroleum jelly.

Is it safe / good to use petroleum jelly? I have read M*gl*ite's instructions to use petroleum jelly to lub the o-rings on its torches.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers !!


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 3, 2004)

I've been doing it, and I've seen no harm come. I've lubed the threads with the same, and I can't tell any difference in brightness. I'm interested to see what others say.


----------



## dano (Jul 3, 2004)

Petroleum based lubes may erode the rubber o-rings and harden them, causing cracks.

I like silicone goop...

--dan


----------



## StEaLtH_ (Jul 3, 2004)

Yes i've been wondering the same.
I couldn't find silicone grease so i bought silicone spray.. but not sure if it works right.


----------



## juancho (Jul 3, 2004)

Working as a watchmaker in a big watch Company (years ago)
I found that many rubber gasket that were treated with petroleum Jelly, melted.
The proper lube for gaskets and o rings is silicone grease.

Juan C.


----------



## illumiGeek (Jul 3, 2004)

Silicone grease is prefered, as petrolium based lubes can and will degrade rubber over time. It can also cause the rubber to swell, and in dive lights this can make the light dern near impossible to open.

Silione spray is often not recommended because the propellant can also degrade o-rings. If you spray the silicone on to a lint free cloth and then wipe it on to the o-ring it should be okay (it allows the propellant to evaporate before application).

Aloha, iG


----------



## StEaLtH_ (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks illumiGeek, didn't know that, will try it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Skyline (Jul 3, 2004)

I recommend Radio Shack's General Purpose Lube. It's actually re-badged "Super-Lube", and it includes Teflon. I've also used petroleum jelly in the base, and the RS lube is a lot better. No, the light doesn't get brighter, but the action is a lot smoother.


----------



## wholeflaffer (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Safe to lubricate O-rings with Petroleum Jelly*

Here's a couple of threads that are on-topic and worth checking out:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=518112&page=&view=&sb=5&o=&vc=1

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=485301&page=&view=&sb=5&o=&vc=1

Basically, they say you'll want to stick with silicone lube. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## nirad (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Safe to lubricate O-rings with Petroleum Jelly*

I use Permatex Dielectric tune-up grease, part nember 67VR. It is a little tube and should last a long time. I got mine from Autozone for a couple of bucks. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Reptilezs (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Safe to lubricate O-rings with Petroleum Jelly*

natural rubber o rings will crack and break if u use a petrolium based lube. also with silicone o rings (red/orangy color) dont use silicone lube


----------



## DanMan4142 (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Safe to lubricate O-rings with Petroleum Jelly*

It actually depends on the material that the o-ring is made from. Buna-Nitrile O rings are not affected by petroleum products, from what I understand. EPDM O-rings will swell and have problems with petroleum. Im not sure what the most common o-ring material is, but I know that longbow uses Buna, and also I think that Arc does.


----------



## nikon (Jul 3, 2004)

I went to four Ace Hardware stores and finally found one which stocks silicone grease. Any store which sells scuba equipment should have it.


----------



## Aloft (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Safe to lubricate O-rings with Petroleum Jelly*

I went to my local Radio Shack and bought their lube too, but mine was labeled "Lube Gel". I hope it's the same stuff, but it seems to work well enough, taking the "scraaaaaping squeeeeek" out of some old maglites. It doesn't have the "vaseline" type smell, so I'm pretty sure it's not petroleum based. Quite a big tube, should last you a long time.


----------



## PFR (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Safe to lubricate O-rings with Petroleum Jelly*

I ran into the same delimna long time ago about lubes and O-rings and I found out that if you go to any pool supply store like Pinch-a-Penny they'll have a big tube or tub of silicone or teflon grease @7.00 for a 5oz size.The dive shops charge to much for the same product.


----------



## JohnK (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Safe to lubricate O-rings with Petroleum Jelly*

NOT hard to find at all.

All Lowe's/Home Depot's have the silicone grease in the plumbing section. It's cheap also.


----------



## chmsam (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Safe to lubricate O-rings with Petroleum Jelly*

Coupla things I've found...

1) in auto parts stores silicon grease can be just two dollars or so. The exact same tube packaged as silicon brake grease is usually about four dollars. Be alert.

2) the online MSDS (material safety data sheet) listing for the Radio Shack lube includes petroleum products as ingrediants even though they are not listed on the package.

Just an FYI

Happy 4th!

- Craig


----------



## Skyline (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Safe to lubricate O-rings with Petroleum Jelly*

[ QUOTE ]
*Aloft said:*
I went to my local Radio Shack and bought their lube too, but mine was labeled "Lube Gel". I hope it's the same stuff, but it seems to work well enough, taking the "scraaaaaping squeeeeek" out of some old maglites. It doesn't have the "vaseline" type smell, so I'm pretty sure it's not petroleum based. Quite a big tube, should last you a long time. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yup that's the one! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Aloft (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Safe to lubricate O-rings with Petroleum Jelly*

chmsam. . . thanks for the MSDS info. Should have thought of that as well, but some folks had recommended the stuff here on CPF. Hopefully (as I've already used it to lube some of my older Maglites) there is not too much petroleum based stuff in there. Again, I hope the smell would give it away if there were. I think I'll try Home Depot or an auto parts store for the "pure" stuff. If I remember correctly though, my early maglite's instructions said petroleum jelly was OK for lubing. They may have changed their tune by now though.


----------



## bhds (Jul 5, 2004)

Petroleum jelly will only deterioate _RUBBER_ o-rings. I doubt very seriously that you will find any modern flashlights using _RUBBER_ o-rings. I use vaseline on my arcs and surfires with no problems whatsoever. By the way, I work on airplanes for a living and we use petroleum based lubricants on almost all of our o-rings. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## evanlocc (Jul 6, 2004)

[Vaseline ]
[100% Pure Petroleum Jelly ]
[Hypo-Allergenic-Won't Clog Pores ]

 This is wat i use!


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Safe to lubricate O-rings with Petroleum Jelly*

I have had a 2Dcell [email protected] light for 15 years now
and have used Vaseline on both the head and tail O rings,
the O rings are the original one's that came with the torch.
I have not had the need to replace them as yet.


----------



## Billson (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Safe to lubricate O-rings with Petroleum Jelly*

How about the automotive lithium grease. How does it affect rubber orings?


----------



## chmsam (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Safe to lubricate O-rings with Petroleum Jelly*

My thinking is, if petroleum based grease MIGHT damage SOME o-rings, and you're not positive about what type is in your light, why chance it? I've not heard of silicon grease (not spray lube, though) ever hurting o-rings, and it's not real expensive, and it's available at most larger auto parts stores. Even the little tubes should coat a whole bunch of o-rings. 

I figure, better safe than sorry. It's not expensive. It's easy to find (just be sure the tube says pure silicon grease). I'll go for the teeny tiny bit of extra effort, but nobody's gonna call the Federal Dept. of Flashlight Abuse either way, right?

- (a different) Craig


----------



## Skyline (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Safe to lubricate O-rings with Petroleum Jelly*

Radio Shack Lube Gel (Aka, Super-Lube with PTFE) uses a PAO synthetic oil for its base stock. This is the same type IV synthetic used in Mobil 1 fully synthetic motor oil. For a fact, it will not damage the o-rings for Surefire or Arc flashlights. They use buna-nitrile o-rings which are virtually impervious to many chemicals, including petroleum jelly. In fact, Arc recommends RS Lube Gel for their o-rings.

As a side note, I've used petroleum jelly for many o-rings with zero negative effects, including a huge o-ring in my "Tennisball Saver". I just prefer RS Lube Gel because it's really slick, does not migrate, and comes in a huge tube for a few bucks.

Also, I happen to have purchased packs of 100 each of several common sizes of o-rings in buna-nitrile, and this only cost a few bucks. An o-ring costs just pennies. Why o-ring deterioration is such a common topic I have no clue.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Safe to lubricate O-rings with Petroleum Jelly*

Hi amlim, you would be better off buying the silicone grease from Sheares Marketing. I bought mine from them ever since I started using Surefires and my 'O' rings are still functioning perfectly.


----------



## cy (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Safe to lubricate O-rings with Petroleum Jelly*

[ QUOTE ]
I happen to have purchased packs of 100 each of several common sizes of o-rings in buna-nitrile, and this only cost a few bucks. An o-ring costs just pennies.

[/ QUOTE ]Where did you purchase these 100 packs for a few bucks? and what sizes did you buy?


----------



## Blue_Skies (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Safe to lubricate O-rings with Petroleum Jelly*

If anyone is interested, here's what I use. Gunk brand Plumber's Silicone Grease. "Lubricates faucet stems, valves, o-rings, gaskets, etc. Contains NO Petroleum additives." Purchased at Lowe's. Here's a link.
Lowe's Gunk silicone grease


----------



## Skyline (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Safe to lubricate O-rings with Petroleum Jelly*

[ QUOTE ]
*cy said:*
Where did you purchase these 100 packs for a few bucks? and what sizes did you buy? 

[/ QUOTE ]

www.mscdirect.com

Item # 09260167
Desc -016 BUNA-N PAK OF 100 BUNA-N O-RINGS
Price ea 3.5600

Item # 09260183
Desc -018 BUNA-N PK OF 100 BUNA-N O-RINGS
Price ea 4.0200

Item # 09261199
Desc -119 BUNA-N PK OF 100 BUNA-N O-RINGS
Price ea 4.3000

Item # 09260225
Desc -022 BUNA-N PK OF 100 BUNA-N O-RINGS
Price ea 4.6400


----------



## cy (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Safe to lubricate O-rings with Petroleum Jelly*

Thanks, instead of me buying 100 of each Orings. How about I buy half of what you've got instead for half of what you got in it. 

50 of each is still a lifetime supply. Please PM if you are interested.


----------



## McGizmo (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Safe to lubricate O-rings with Petroleum Jelly*

Dang! I don't know how I missed this thread! I am under the impression that buna is the most common O-ring material for lights. I have also learned that buna does not hold up well to O-zone and the weather so I can understand why Mag and perhaps others recommend lubricating these O-rings. I have switched my builds over to EPDM as I know they will hold up "dry" whereas the buna will fail. Especially in the window seal in the head where I don't want a lubricated O-ring near the reflector or optic, I have gone with the EPDM and dry. I have been using the Nyegel lube on the EPDM and have not noticed any deterioration or swelling.Since the NyeGel is a synthetic, I believe this is fine. I do know that petroleum is not to be used with EPDM.

Although the EPDM is 2x to 3x the price of buna, I still think it is a preferable material.


----------



## NikolaTesla (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Safe to lubricate O-rings with Petroleum Jelly*

Radio SHACK and Ace hardware have silicon grease wich is also recomended by dive shops. You keep the vasoline /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif and I will use silicone water proof dive rated grease.

Good luck. my dive lights state silicone not petroleum. So does Dacor dive tanks. Slicone is just as cheap and easy to get. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

NikolaTesla /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

An Arc lamp is the Spark that takes away the Dark--HID Forever!

My Lights LightWar /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif


----------



## McGizmo (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Safe to lubricate O-rings with Petroleum Jelly*

NikolaTesla,

The only problems I am aware of with silicon grease is with certain silicon O-rings. I think it may have to do with some additives in the various silicone greases. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif I have some blue silicone O-rings that can be damaged unless a certain type of silicone grease is used. This "special" silicone grease is fine for the other silicone O-rings but not visa versa.


----------



## Unicorn (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Safe to lubricate O-rings with Petroleum Jelly*

I've read that silicone orings can become swollen when a silicone lube is used on them for some reason.


----------



## turbodog (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Safe to lubricate O-rings with Petroleum Jelly*

[ QUOTE ]
*TORCH_BOY said:*
I have had a 2Dcell [email protected] light for 15 years now
and have used Vaseline on both the head and tail O rings,
the O rings are the original one's that came with the torch.
I have not had the need to replace them as yet. 

[/ QUOTE ]

ditto, exactly (maybe more like 20 years though)


----------



## GarageBoy (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Safe to lubricate O-rings with Petroleum Jelly*

NYEGel is sold by a few camera repair supplie shops. (Fargo Enterprises)


----------



## chmsam (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Safe to lubricate O-rings with Petroleum Jelly*

O-rings that fail in flashlights generally are only going to matter if you use them either as dive lights or in hazardous conditions. Either use pretty much dictates that the entire light gets checked out regularly (or should). The average user (if any CPF'er is average and I doubt that) isn't going to see small failures and probably not big ones to some degree either. Unlike the Challenger, your light won't fail catastrophically -- could be cool to see a light do that though, under the right circumstances. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

As far as I can tell, personally, if I can figure out for myself what the stuff I'm gonna lube or clean is made of, I'll try to use the appropriate materials and check MSDS's for the material. Is it gonna make your light fall into pieces if you don't use it, and would anyone notice? Probably not, but it's only information anyway, and YMMV. 

- (a different) Craig


----------



## chiphead (Jul 29, 2004)

I use a silicon grease I picked up from Radio Shack called LUBE-GEL. I use it on all my flashlights, strobes and anything else. Has something called SYNCOLON, I've seen no effect on my o-rings at all. Petroleum Jelly starts to liquify at certain tempuratures and that can get messy in this Texas heat.

chiphead


----------



## amlim (Jul 29, 2004)

thanks to all who have replied.


----------

